# ALL REPS PLEASE VISIT THE REPS FORUM A.S.A P...PLEASE



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Guys,
Ok, now you all are Rep's reading this and I just want to find out what is going wrong with the Rep's forum site.
No one seems to visit and I have put up a poll to find out how to move forward.
Posts on there are well dated and the site is in need of valued input from you lot.
So we can improve on how we talk to each other and how to move forward.
Can you please visit the site and give opinion on recent topics placed on there.
There has been no real traffic on there at all, and a few Rep's have made regular visits and to them I thank you, come on guys, this site is up for us lot to use and to organise us as Rep's for the U.K.
Its layout is simply one that is so easy to navigate, and the chance to input your area ideas and materials into a great Mag. as well.
Its up to you to give a bit of time to keep up to date... :wink:
Most traffic died on there around March 2005, time to bring out your dead.. :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :idea:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Rad TT said:


> Most traffic died on there around *March 2205*, time to bring out your dead.. :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :idea:


Maybe the last TT rusted away, or fossil fuels ran out :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Told you it would work Gordon - see look, the first response was from....... well, not a rep granted, but at least you got a response! :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats torn it................ gone and woken them up now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Thats torn it................ gone and woken them up now


 [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Thats torn it................ gone and woken them up now
> ...


Well some of them anyway :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: ..


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The others have heard he's after them as well :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> The others have heard he's after them as well :wink:


you grass! 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > The others have heard he's after them as well :wink:
> ...


I think you need to prod Dani, she seems to ignoring again, or maybe she cannot see through the smoke :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Maybe she's in the car trying to figure out where to locate 72 joss sticks 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


More likely she cannot find it in all the smoke :!:


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

:lol: im here


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

pitzey said:


> :lol: im here


Should you not be there? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

He was there last time I looked.. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Stalker  

Hev x


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Did someone call  8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Told you Gordon, they are all waking up, slowly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

I wouldn't mind barry getting them all together before I retire... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I would like to know why Dani is ignoring you :wink:

She could be out with the other reps buying you a returement present :!:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rad TT said:


> I wouldn't mind barry getting them all together before I retire... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


May I suggest a pub! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Barry, you called? And twice? 

Sorry, I have some lovely Vanilla scents to attend to  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Barry, you called? And twice?
> 
> Sorry, I have some lovely Vanilla scents to attend to  :wink:


Nope!!! Gordon called


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, you called? And twice?
> ...


Not me ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
you called me - and Hev did.

Anyway, back to Vanilla :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yeh, but did you visit the reps forum :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Why would I do that?

I say: Vanilla and red wine :roll: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I say: Vanilla and red wine :roll: :lol:


And a McDonald's     

or a pie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I say: Vanilla and red wine :roll: :lol:
> ...


    
Vanilla is actually a fragrance = insence sticks but I go with pies or Mcs ... :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


But they put vanilla in custard pies


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I put it on the table and burn it .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


          
You cant burn pies :x :x :x :x :x :x

That is it ,,, Yellowtt is round there to shout at you :evil: :evil: :evil: you pie sacrificer :evil: :evil: :evil: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


CALM!!! I burn Vanilla ,,,,, insence sticks I got from Obi  
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Nooooooo obi supplies the chocolate ones :roll: :roll: :wink: vanilla is a con    he eats them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I will tell Obi ............. to eat the vanilla ones and supply the chocolate ones ................... or was it the other way round now :roll: :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Although I'm a bit slow of the mark Gordon, but you've woke me up too. Now I can hear Nem groaning....

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Although I'm a bit slow of the mark Gordon, but you've woke me up too. Now I can hear Nem groaning....
> 
> Dave


    
Do you want to re-phrase that?! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Cheers dave and I think he is already awake, shoes on, and off for a run... :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Oh gentle folk of Repdom,
Please cast your eye over the rep site again for your important input into a post on ideas, on reading it you will get the point of it all...laters you hansome and beautiful lot of folk.... :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rad TT said:


> laters you hansome lot of folk.... :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :-*


I'd rather stay gorgeous tho Rad :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Without saying Hev, without saying girl, and for you All you lovely's


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:-*

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another VIRUS :!: :!: :!:


----------

